# Are Ancient Stegadons worth the points difference?



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

I only ask because I have knocked together the following fun list, and if the Ancients aren't worth it I can add something else.

2 EotG - both Level 2, both with RodotStorm/ DiademoPower and Plaque of Topek OR CubeoDarkness depending on enemy.

Skink Chief w/ Steg. Warspear on Ancient Steg

2 Ancient Stegs

3x 10 Skink Skirmishers.

2000pts on the nose.


----------



## HighHubris (Mar 16, 2009)

non-character mounts
it really depends. if someone doesn't want to run into stegadons they'll stay away from them simple as that, the regular stegadon gives you the shooting range to be effective from flanks when this happens. but i see the ancient stegadon as far superior when running at the middle of the board, the range is less, but the giant blowpipe is pretty much great. it's not a multiple shot xX weapon, so it doesn't take the extra -1 to hit. against a ranked enemy unit that's quite a bit of poisoned shots.

i will say this for the standard steggy. they are pretty durable at guarding objectives while remaining useful.


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

I'm not sure how fun that list to be honest, I play a lizardmen player who takes three stegs (2 Eotg + 1 with warspear) and I know at least one of them is an ancient.

It's really really naff to play against!! Though just remember that if your engine of the gods priests get in cc then they are likely to be challenged meaning that you're likely to lose them so you end up with just a steg.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

Thanks Hubris.

Matty - Naff why?


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

TBH I have never played against a standard steg so cannot say how nasty it is.. but ancient stegs are a bit harsh to play against. However, I think that in this list they'll just fail against a lot of enemies: the easiest way to stop an ancient steg is either with high movement, high strength monsters like a bloodthirster (not much you can do about that normally except high your steg from it with ranked units) or by throwing magic at it.
This second part os where you'll really fall down. Admitedly I do run ogre/HE and my standard lists are basically perfect for countering this list (ogres with buffs/high S and HE with magic and more magic) but any army that goes magic heavy, especially if it has access to the lore's in the BRB (metal, beasts and mebbe shadows in particular) are going to shut you down and kill you pretty fast. Some army specific lores would be pretty harsh as well, DE are probably the worst case scenario (Im thinking black horror here).
A normal balanced list gives the enemy more things to worry about, and importantly gives you more magic defence. This means that the vulnerabilities of the stegs are partially protected, making them perform much better... but having 5 stegs is not 5 times better then having 1.

Afraid Im also going to hijack this thread for a bit- couple of steg related questions that have been bothering me.
1- does the EotG have any shooting weapons?
2- is the skink's AS like a chariot save (ie is it only against ranged attacks)?


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

No he gets 3+ or 2+ depending on Steg or Ancient, that can not be improved.

Will have to check on the other q.

Yeah I know it won't be competetive, just thought it might be fun.


----------



## reubiedoo (Mar 21, 2009)

If you mean Howdah weapons (Bow or pipes then no) , but I think you get the 4 crew with javelins still.


----------



## matty570 (Jun 14, 2007)

From what I remember the saves are as above and the crew have javelins but no other real shooting attacks for the Eotg.

The reason why I say it is naff to play against is because your coming to the field with 7 units, 5 if you include the ridden stegs in the units of skinks as a screen. Meaning that your entire army causes terror/fear. Have high movement and in my experience that battle will only go to about turn 4.

I guess my biggest reason is that I've played against it a few times now, lost the first time, drew the next time and won since but its just not fun to play against.

Although I did have fun killing two stegs with one cannonball shot on the first turn. Damn lucky rolling, and very stupid deployment.... Good times..


----------

